# Location Location Location



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh gosh. Good luck to Mrs. Rabbit. She’s lucky you’re helping her out.

Will never forget the horror of my parents’ dachshund-poodle mix demolishing a nest of baby bunnies.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have bunnies in our yard too. Mostly they are left alone and I try not to send the dogs out when I thinnk the mom will be foraging in the yard, but Javelin caught sight of her last wee and went on a mission to find her, but he was outsmarted for the time being. Good luck with all of that.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no! We have had a few bunnies make unwise nesting choices in our yard. It can be very sad when the dogs find the nest.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Once the little guys leave the nest they need to move to a new zip code.

We'll have to add a few more places to hide and hope they go under the fence out into the big world.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

The rabbits devoured many of my flowers last year. I encourage Elroy to chase them away now, and he *loves* to comply. They live completely out of his reach under my shed, but when they venture out, look out bunnies! I'm pretty sure they know it's safe after 11pm.🤣


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> The rabbits devoured many of my flowers last year. I encourage Elroy to chase them away now, and he *loves* to comply. They live completely out of his reach under my shed, but when they venture out, look out bunnies! I'm pretty sure they know it's safe after 11pm.🤣


Annie's favourite job is chasing the bunnies out of my vegetable garden.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We're a shoo-in for Garden of the Month.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Mrs. Bunny must have successfully relocated. We were able to put out new garden soil today and move the barriers. The rabbit hole was empty.

I guess that the Easter Bunny will be stopping by to visit Normie after all.


----------

